# Any reviews on the Bandit 2890 Stump Grinder?



## treecutterjr (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm about to demo a 2890 in the next week or so. It's the 4x4 machine with the wireless remote. Anybody used them or have one? Looking for some feedback as to how well you feel they performed.
I have a Carlton 2500-4, the little 27 hp and a Rayco 1672 tow behind. I feel like the 2890 would be the best of both worlds. ???

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, since it looks like nobody has one, when u get done with the demo, how bout u tell us!


----------



## treecutterjr (Jan 7, 2014)

Guess I'll do that

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr (Jan 12, 2014)

got that grinder late Saturday. too late to go out so I ground a couple of stumps in the field across from our lot. They were just old dead stumps so not a real test of its ability. I have a couple big oak stumps to hit Monday so I'll see what its like then.
The remote control is awesome.
Even though there is already minimal physical activity in grinding it really makes it nothing. like relaxing. grab a seat and grind. No vibrations and dust all over you or standing in awkward positions to try and reach the controls while jumping over mulch or squeezing between/against something.

on the negatives it is LIKE A SMALL TANK. its like 13t long. Its almost the size of my 250chipper. I have 3 trailers and I can't fit it on any of them. Too long for my shorter trailers and my big trailer is too tall. the cutter wheel and the grading blade hit the ramps before the tires do so that's a no go.

I'll have to borrow someone's lawn trailer or like a car hauler just to move the thing around. also seems like its a tight fit if your not out in the open.

i'll be taking it out tomorrow to see how it performs in a few customers yards.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 13, 2014)

I have heard of guys making a play, right before they buy it, for a trailer and it worked. Make them throw in a old one that ya can spruce up. When I had a issue with getting something over the pinch point on the back of a trailer, a couple 12' 2x12's worked. I Have a 20ft and 16ft flat beds, I hardly use them, but its nice when I need them. U can pick them up pretty cheap. If you are going to grind alot. A dump trailer is a good companion. I have a buddy who made separators out of plywood. He would have top soil in the front, seperated from the rest of the tools and grinder. He would grind and clean, leaving the grindings off to the side, back up dump, fill stump, replace plywood, fill void with grindings, reload grinder and bail. He couldnt do this everyday, but when shooting out to do a few smalls or a big single, it worked.


----------



## treecutterjr (Jan 14, 2014)

Borrowed a trailer and pulled the 2890 around. It's a monster. I would really need a trailer, a 1 ton just to pull it around all the time. And it's big and bulky. Videos don't do it justice. It's the size of a small car. The removable wheel thing soun




ds good, but only to get through a gate. Once, you take them off they would have to go r



ight back on or you might tip over. 

Looks like I'll have to keep searching

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr (Jan 14, 2014)

The remote is nice tho!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 15, 2014)

That thing is huge! Yeah, the outer tires are always to go back on, as soon as u get it thru whatever space. They will flip on their side pretty easy.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 16, 2014)

The wheels look way too small on that thing! I've been borrowing a tracked sc85 and I've come to love it. I promised myself that my next grinder would be a bandit 2900T with the remote. That thing *is* a tank. I won't be needing a trailer for it. My plan is to park it in front of my truck, then get in the truck in the morning and drive the grinder ahead of the truck with the remote control. It sounds like it would be a lot slower than putting it in the truck and driving to the site, but what I was actually planning on doing was kind of making my own road. Using the GPS, I can just pretty much grind a road out, in a straight line to the site from my house. I'm going to grind right through people's yards and lawns, wide enough for my truck to get through. With the traffic situation being what it is nowadays I think I'll come out way ahead. I'm getting the long range tanks and optional bullet proof armor for the 2900T also, for when the military turns up. The $500 an hour I can charge for a grinder that size will really help with the legal bills.

Shaun


----------



## treecutterjr (Jan 27, 2014)

Sent the 2890 back and they dropped off a 2550. Haven't gotten a chance to try it out yet. Waiting on the temp to rise above 20 degrees before I Take it out. I think this will fit My needs a little better.





Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 27, 2014)

The radiator looks like it is in a vulnerable spot on that 2550. 
Surprised Bandit doesn't offer a rollover cage option, because flipping that thing looks like it could be spendy.


----------



## treecutterjr (Jan 31, 2014)

Decided to pull the trigger on the 2550. Ground out a few stumps today and it is surprisingly more powerful than I expected & Short enough to fit on my little single axle trailer.











Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

